
How to become a effective at programming as posible? - adamsr
The &#x27;Seven Ineffective Coding Habits of Many Programmers&#x27; talk by Kevlin Henney made me think ... So I wonder how and why I make sure that my study process and my programming work and projects become as effective as possible?
======
mrburton
Question: Is this something you think you'd subscribe to as a service and pay
annually? I was considering building out a series of videos on how to be an
effective programmer based on my experience

After being a consultant for over 10 years, 20 years industry experience, you
really get to learn a lot of different techniques and small "stylistic" things
that can help you write quality code.

Granted, some of the concepts are language dependent and some are more
conceptual but are employed slightly different based on the language you're
using.

